

Obesity - Food for thought - CaptainZapp
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/05/obesity

======
AjithAntony
Nothing really new here, but I did like learning about the 4-part HBO
documentary series that is available to watch online:

<http://theweightofthenation.hbo.com>

